# NITRATE-110 NITRITE-56 HELP



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Help i just tested my water today and here are my results i need help!!!!!!

Ammonia-0.1
Nitrate-110
Nitrite-56
Ph-7
Hardness-900

WHAT DO I DO?????????????


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Start with massive, 50% or more, water changes. maintain a vigil testing at least twice daily, maybe more if needed. Perform wter changes as needed.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks. i talked to my dad. over the next few days i'm gonna do 2 ice cream buckets full of soft water. i think i might put some more plants in to take down the nitrate level because nitrate is what a plant can feast on. Thanks. I don't know if this will do it but i'll post my results quite soon.


----------



## scottven (Nov 20, 2007)

You might want to get another test kit or take a water sample to your LFS to make sure your readings aren't way out of whack.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

The nitrite levels are toxic, way beyond toxic. 50% Water changes every other day if not every day are going to be needed to get them down to levels low enough that your fish aren't being poisoned, below 2ppm. Reduce feedings to every other day and cut the amounts in half. The least of your worries should be the hardness. Fish can adjust to that. The nitrites will kill them quickly. Heavy duty gravel vacs with every water change also to make sure you don't have something rotting in the tank causing the high levels of nitrites. Nitrates need to be below 40ppm but are not near as toxic, nor as quickly.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok i tested my water again after a 25 percent water change. here are the results

Nitrate-110
Nitrite-40
PH-7.2
Hardness-110
Carbonate-110
Phosphate-76
Calcium-10
TDS-4378

I'm going to try and do water changes every other day.
Should i add aquarium salt every time i do a water change or when a fish is sick?


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

You need to do a 25-50% change tomorrow and every day until you get the levels down. These levels are still too high.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

SeaSerpant said:


> Ok i tested my water again after a 25 percent water change. here are the results
> 
> nitrate-110
> nitrite-40
> ...


What test kit are you using?


> Should i add aquarium salt every time i do a water change or when a fish is sick?


No. Stick with water changes.


----------

